# Fursona Fursuitability!



## Winterbolts (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello all! I've been looking around at different suits online and I think sometime in the future I'd like to try my hand at making a partial for myself. It'd be a great experience to have, especially since I've been dabbling in crafts and traditional work more recently. 

I'd like you guys' opinions on how suitable for a suit you think my sona would be! I'd obviously put together some better turnarounds as far as references go, but this is what she looks like: 














I think my main concern would be the ears since I haven't yet come across a suit with ears as tall or as large, and the tail could also pose a bit of a challenge too given how long/fluffy it is.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 20, 2017)

Foaming out the ears won't be an issue, so I wouldn't worry about that.  Your head in general, will be straightforward.   You could frame out the glasses with coat hanger wire and lexan discs as well. 

As far as the tail, you'll just need to find material to suit with longer fur or build a wider frame with shorter fur.  There's several construction techniques to build  that.  

There are a lot of online video references, so watch as many as you can before starting.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 20, 2017)

Anything can be a fursuit if you try hard enough.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 20, 2017)

From the suits I have seen and the look of drawings for your sona I would think it would be possible.


----------



## Winterbolts (Oct 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Foaming out the ears won't be an issue, so I wouldn't worry about that.  Your head in general, will be straightforward.   You could frame out the glasses with coat hanger wire and lexan discs as well.
> 
> As far as the tail, you'll just need to find material to suit with longer fur or build a wider frame with shorter fur.  There's several construction techniques to build  that.
> 
> There are a lot of online video references, so watch as many as you can before starting.



That's good to hear re: the ears! I've seen sellers online that sell accessories like glasses, but most of them don't quiiite look exactly like the ones I draw on my sona, so making them myself that way would probably be the better alternative. 

I'd definitely be doing tons of research before I get started, especially when it comes to actually building everything. I think I'm most thankful that I only have one fur color to deal with...makes furring a lot easier!



silveredgreen said:


> Anything can be a fursuit if you try hard enough.



That's definitely true. I've seen some incredibly complex suits out there.



Water Draco said:


> From the suits I have seen and the look of drawings for your sona I would think it would be possible.



I'm glad to hear that, thank you!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 20, 2017)

Winterbolts said:


> That's good to hear re: the ears! I've seen sellers online that sell accessories like glasses, but most of them don't quiiite look exactly like the ones I draw on my sona, so making them myself that way would probably be the better alternative.



Personally, to save tedious work with the glasses, I'd just buy premade discs of plexiglass off eBay. (Search: Plexiglass disc).  Itll save you the work of making them perfectly round as well.


----------



## crystallinecanine (Oct 23, 2017)

I would love to see this as a suit! It'd be super cute~


----------

